# truckcraft or downeaster best one ?



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

well i am buying a new dump insert for a new pick up(aluminum) ,i ordered the t120 insert and the t130 deicer gate on thurs. but i am sceptical because of cost,almost 10,000 when all said and done. i called downeaster fri and was talking to a fellow ,he was telling me about the downeaster,i like the cost steel bed was 2100 ,stainless was 3100 and the gate was 3200 
truckcraft is more in our area here i never have seen a downeaster in person can someone who has used both, compare the difference they have seen before i finalize this truckcraft.
anyone with input would be appreciated,i just ask that you have used or are aware of these .


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Send 4evergreenlawns a pm, he has 2 of them and loves them. I should be getting one this spring.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

I too just purchased a new dump and was looking at TRUCK CRAFT.After recieving all the info I called them and I have to say I was impressed.However I know this guy who plows the Target Store and he has the under tailgate model.This unit has been nothing but trouble for him.The cab control box started to smoke and shut the hole unit down.Also he has had problems with the structure of the unit.(support brackets bending.)The concept is good,however there are lots of bugs to get worked out!Again until these problems are solved and a new style control box are made STAY AWAY FROM THIS PRODUCT!!!


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

well thats what i need to hear ,from what i understand the box is new and redesigned so not sure if it fixed it but i am not up to losing a truck to fire.the controls for the dump are separate from the deicer i believe but not for certain. i am interested in the downeaster i need to know as far as reliable,i will travel to get a good product but i dont have a local dealer near here for parts or service ,how is the service if you have one,how is it working for you,any problems? pics of inside control box possible? any one have a dealer near or do you go to direct with downeaster?
any help or thoughts would be greatful just dont want to buy a headache.
truckcraft or downeaster. ? thanks Snowdog


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

turf ,what kind did you buy? deicer gate too?


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

On 2 of my dumps GMC 3500 I have Western Ice Breaker V Hoppers with Honda engines which are flawless.Never had one problem.The Truck Craft is something I am looking into for next year if they make changes.

Glenn


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

I almost forgot!Never buy a spreader unless it's STAINLESS STEEL.


----------



## TL&D (Feb 20, 2007)

Cincy Snowdog I have been using the TruckCraft 120 & 130 for about 7 years now,when they work they work very well when the 130 is down it is an extreme pain to locate the problem and an even bigger pain to here all parts are only made for Truck Craft and no one has them in stock :yow!: Looking for an alternative myself can't find a specific happy medium thats as simple to convert from lawn to snow in half an hour


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Have had my TruckCraft for years and have never had a problem. It will throw 10K lbs/hr w/o a jam or failure. I will probably wind up buying another.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm buying a downeaster unit in the spring, i think they are great. Will be getting the salter for it as well when i have a need for one


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Talk with BOB SMITH at Costal Metal Fab. They build the Downeaster line. 

I can tell you the TruckCraft unit has seen its share of control box issues. That was the case in 2000/2001 and seems to STILL be the case. Might also want to ask about the lift ram and seals on their dump insert. 

I run Karrier Controller for the spinner and the Auger control is just a toggle to trip a standard solenoid. As for getting part what I can not find local (which has not been much when parts have been needed) I call Costal Metal Fab and get the part NEXT DAY!!! 

I have ordered both my units direct from Maine and get treated like I was standing in there office. I have NO dealer support at all. Who cares if there is Truckcraft dealer is they can not get the controller right after 5 years. 

In the lawn season I put some steel side boards with rear Barn Doors and I get 5 Yards for mulch no problem. Lifting and dump has never been an issues. 

If I was to add any additional pick up trucks they WILL get this upfit standard. This is the best $5,500.00 I spent to up fit a Pick Up for all season usage. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

4evergreens, I called Friday to see if they would sell me one direct and they said no I have to go through a dealer How did you get around this? Around here a painted insert was 2100.00 and the spreader was around 2200.00 plus tax and install.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I just bought a downeaster stainless steel insert. I bought the tarp, headboard, and double acting pump. I should be getting it installed in the next two weeks (they said they needed 7-10 days to make it). I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Brian,

Ask for BILL SMITH. I am not sure who you spoke with but I find it hard to think with such a limited dealer network that would be the case. Might have just talked to someone that did not want to be bothered. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

4evergreenlawns;381285 said:


> Brian,
> 
> Ask for BILL SMITH. I am not sure who you spoke with but I find it hard to think with such a limited dealer network that would be the case. Might have just talked to someone that did not want to be bothered.
> 
> Good Luck.


I just got off the phone with Bill, he said he had a dealer in Erie and he cant sell it to me directly. He didnt want to undercut the dealer, but he said the quote of 2100-2200.00 is a really goo deal.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

PremierLand;381279 said:


> I just bought a downeaster stainless steel insert. I bought the tarp, headboard, and double acting pump. I should be getting it installed in the next two weeks (they said they needed 7-10 days to make it). I'll let you know how it goes.


Premier, what did that set up cost (if you dont mind) because that is the exact set up we were going with.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Brian Young;381323 said:


> Premier, what did that set up cost (if you dont mind) because that is the exact set up we were going with.


I went with my dealer. It was around 4300 for the stainless steel version with the double acting pump, tarp roller kit, and the protector. Plus Installation and Shipping.


----------



## snow_man_48045 (Nov 24, 2002)

Brian Young;381322 said:


> I just got off the phone with Bill, he said he had a dealer in Erie and he cant sell it to me directly. He didnt want to undercut the dealer, but he said the quote of 2100-2200.00 is a really goo deal.


Dealer in Erie,LOL. 
Jerre, is a good friend, he'll take good care of you. We buy our plows from him, and he comes up here in the summer to perform maintenance services. Great guy, great dealer support!


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

Well here the scoop,i am buying a truckcraft-i called and got a brochure and pricing on downeaster. I then called back and they will sell to me in cincy but when i had some questions for them,the guy on the phone couldnt answer them and i was sent to someones voicemail and never got a return call.I have done my homework on this and i feel more secure with truckcraft.Five year warranty is hard to beat.The city of cincinnati uses about fifty of these units ,so it must be good.
Ours will be installed at the end of the week.
i found a truck dealer in Pa that has the best deal around here.five hours is no problem to drive to save cash.
in Cinti truckcraft aluminum -9500 deicer gate,cab shield,tarp
in Pa truckcraft- 7675 deicer gate,cab shield,tarp
downeaster- stainless - 6600 deicer gate,cab shield,tarp
downeaster- steel- 5500 deicer gate,cab shield,tarp
sold to truckcraft,thanks to all who submitted their thoughts.will post pics when unit in truck .thanks again


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Good luck with it and a fair price too. I look forward to the pics.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

cincy snowdog;381552 said:


> Well here the scoop,i am buying a truckcraft-i called and got a brochure and pricing on downeaster. I then called back and they will sell to me in cincy but when i had some questions for them,the guy on the phone couldnt answer them and i was sent to someones voicemail and never got a return call.I have done my homework on this and i feel more secure with truckcraft.Five year warranty is hard to beat.The city of cincinnati uses about fifty of these units ,so it must be good.
> Ours will be installed at the end of the week.
> i found a truck dealer in Pa that has the best deal around here.five hours is no problem to drive to save cash.
> in Cinti truckcraft aluminum -9500 deicer gate,cab shield,tarp
> ...


Cincy, I work at a State facility, beleive me, when a city or govt. buys something its usually based on price not quality! I see it every day. Not that truck craft is bad or anything but thats usually what they base their desision on, (price) Bye the way who did you call for the Downeaster prices, because I got a price of 2900.00 for a stainless steel insert, 2300.00 for the de-ice gate and around 700.00 for the tarp and cab protector kits totaling plus tax and install on the bed.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

snow_man_48045;381462 said:


> Dealer in Erie,LOL.
> Jerre, is a good friend, he'll take good care of you. We buy our plows from him, and he comes up here in the summer to perform maintenance services. Great guy, great dealer support!


Sorry but it wasn't Jerre, he was about 1k higher than this other dealer, I'm a smaller operation, to me 1k is a ton of money. He is a great guy though! Maybe I'll call him again just to see if we were both on the same page, maybe he was quoting me a stainless insert and the other guy was quoting a painted insert, who knows.


----------



## natureboy (Nov 19, 2003)

Anyone got the short box version of the truckcraft? How much salt does it hold with side boards? I'm looking for info before I purchase the short box Dodge Im looking at.


----------



## dlcequip (Feb 19, 2007)

I just bought a t 140 this year for my f450 and i love it. I have had a few minor problems with it but nothing that putdown for more than 30mins,and as far as the control box catching on fire. I wouldnt worry about theres a fan in the box to keep it cool. one last tip carry a pipe wrench with you. the augar will break most salt clods up but somtimes it jams. and if you have any extra money get a vibrator


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

Brian Young;381698 said:


> Cincy, I work at a State facility, beleive me, when a city or govt. buys something its usually based on price not quality! I see it every day. Not that truck craft is bad or anything but thats usually what they base their desision on, (price) Bye the way who did you call for the Downeaster prices, because I got a price of 2900.00 for a stainless steel insert, 2300.00 for the de-ice gate and around 700.00 for the tarp and cab protector kits totaling plus tax and install on the bed.


Hey Brian i called coastal direct for info. the price they gave was;
ss- $3095-bed,$447 cab shield ,$315 tarp,$2935-salter gate
mild steel-$2095-bed,$210 cab shield,$315 tarp,$na -only ss salter
both are a nice product ,i went with the truck craft because i have used them before(not salting) and i needed this truck setup for work right away,i am going to the truck show at indy this friday so i will see the downeaster up close for maybe the future.also the weight of the beds are over four hundred pound dif.not including the tailgate weight difference.But not ruling out the downeaster in the future.


----------



## cowboysfan (Nov 26, 2006)

natureboy;381883 said:


> Anyone got the short box version of the truckcraft? How much salt does it hold with side boards? I'm looking for info before I purchase the short box Dodge Im looking at.


Two ton,can haul 3 ton in a 8 footer


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

cowboysfan;386151 said:


> Two ton,can haul 3 ton in a 8 footer


 truckcraft upgraded the weight to 7000lbs


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

heres some pics of our new truckcraft unit,we havent taken delivery on our new truck yet so we put it in one of the older trucks.It is a nice unit but there are a few small things i will upgrade to what i think is proper.


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

some more pics.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

cincy snowdog;386419 said:


> heres some pics of our new truckcraft unit,we havent taken delivery on our new truck yet so we put it in one of the older trucks.It is a nice unit but there are a few small things i will upgrade to what i think is proper.


What things do you plan to upgrade?


----------



## jrglandscape (Jul 22, 2007)

How much salt are you putting in the inserts. The most is what a few ton.

Frog


----------



## Yoman (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi snowdog, Pls give me more info, where in PA, phone # and how much you paid for.
Thanks


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

whats going on all fellow plowers,it thats time again ,Bengals kicking ass and just ordered my snow in this territory ,alot of small snows with a two day break in between and no weekends or nights or holidays. yeh right......
hello frog,
it can hold about two or so in this truck i am going to switch it to a dually ,the max is a 7000 lb load according to truckcraft,its not how much it holds but that i can load it with bulk and go in alleys and docks,sidewalks and a couple of bad hills in the big malls and keep the big trucks on the flat ground , Its never more than a mile from the salt pile.
We bought it in penn. at turner tractor sales,paid 7700 out the door. ,here was 10,000 plus tax. so far its been great.i will get the number and post it for you.:waving:


----------



## padude2004 (Mar 6, 2004)

*upgrades*

what kind of upgrades are we pertaining to?


----------



## Martyslawnpro (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey guys this is my first post. I'm in the market for a dump insert/sander, the Truckcraft unit does look good in those pictures. Cincy Snowdog, Did you add the electronic speed control? How does the cost compare with Downeaster? 
I have a feeling that this winter is going to make up for the last two, get your sleep in now I say!


----------



## padude2004 (Mar 6, 2004)

if your looking to save some money, Jerre Heyer has some new, old stock ez dump salt spreaders for dump inserts. he also has some lightly used downeaster painted steel salt spreaders for inserts. all are tested and ready for shipment! you have you pick of spreaders. the new ones are only $2000.00 out the door.


----------

